# Saint Luis Rey (Cuba) Serie A Cigar Review - Disappointed



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

This one came highly recommended, so it was a considerable disappointment. On the positive side, the wrapper had small veins and tight seams. The d...

Read the full review here: Saint Luis Rey (Cuba) Serie A Cigar Review - Disappointed


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Do you know the box code on this one Jon? Could have been some of the "sale" sticks.


----------

